# Festool CT 33 Mini Review (and bonus sander review for free!!!)



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I bought the CT 33 vacuum to use for RRP lead related projects and for general sanding where I want dust collection capabilities. I also bought a Rotex 125 sander (dual mode, regular random orbit and a much more powerful direct drive setting)

I decided to go with the Festool CT 33 for a couple reasons:


1. It seems the whole point of RRP is to control lead dust as well as possible and the Festool sander air flow system seems to be one of the most highly rated for dust collection.
It has the auto vac on/off feature so when you start the sander, the vacuum turns on at the same time.
I went with the largest size (I think capacity is around 8 gallons) since it may be used while sanding on exteriors with failing paint.
I like the variable speed and it sounds like dust extraction works better if you turn down the vacuum a bit (so the sander is not suctioned too tightly to the surface causing more swirl mark issues).
Since the 22 and 33 size have the same footprint (33 is only taller than the other model) it seemed like I might as well get the larger size for capacity.
Thinks I like after use:


When you run the sander, you do not hear the vacuum at all. It is quieter than a shop vac (especially an older shop vac).
It is nice that the vac hose and sander electrical cord are the same length, seems like it will make for fewer tangles.
Good mobility. Wheels work well.
Stable: Not prone to tipping over like the 8 gallon size or smaller shop vacs.
Tons of accessories are available.
Systainer stackable storage to put sanders, storage boxes for sanding supplies, etc on top of the vacuum is nice.
Very little air movement from exhaust port to stir up dust.
Things I do not like:


For a 8 gallon vac, it is heavy at 32 lbs.
Price: The vac is $580 and the accessories are expensive.
If you remove the hose from the vacuum after use, dust does collect by the fitting inside the hose where it connects to the vacuum. Not a big deal unless it is the much feared lead dust and it spill outside of a containment area. It looks like this could be reduced if the hose was not inserted as far into the fitting on the end of the hose, but I did not check and see if the fitting can be removed and reattached to eliminate the area where dust collected.
Rotex 125 sander:


Good: Dual mode is NICE for when you are doing a mix of finish and power sanding. Can switch from the POWERFUL direct drive for the hard work and right back to the random orbit for final smoothing without leaving swirl marks behind. For example, on the ceiling joists that were not planed smooth, I used 80 grit on direct drive mode to get rid of the black streaks and then switched to RO mode to smooth the whole surface without switching sanders or leaving the ladder.
Bad: Barrel for where you hold the sander is a little larger for a comfortable hold when working on a ceiling or vertical surfaces. It is a jack of all trades sander. I will probably end up getting a regular finish sander as well for interior work at some point.
You also need to use there sanding disks (holes arrangement is unique) but at least the sanding discs are not too expensive. They also have a wide variety of grits and paper they are made out of to suit any task. They have a good guide explaining what disks are for what purpose as well. Then even have stuff for buffing or polishing with the Rotex sander.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Dean

Have you polished with the ro125 yet? I was fooling around with 2000g the other day. Blew my mind.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have not tried that yet. What are you buffing? To remove orange peel or buffing to a gloss? I heard festool has a demo where they take a piece of wood and work through all grits and buff to a gloss. Not sure how much sheen they get that way but would be fun to try.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I have not tried that yet. What are you buffing? To remove orange peel or buffing to a gloss? I heard festool has a demo where they take a piece of wood and work through all grits and buff to a gloss. Not sure how much sheen they get that way but would be fun to try.


We buffed from a 240 finish sand out to 2000 on pine that had been sprayed with spar. Glass. Astonishing. I'll try to get a picture that captures it. Its more of a touch sensation than a visual thing. But the visual is also very impressive.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Fun.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Are you going to expand into piano restoration?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> Are you going to expand into piano restoration?


No. Just going to keep pushing our cabinet grade program into orbit. Pun intended. There have been tons of applications in the past when we wished we had a high level polishing rig.

Whats cool about the 125 is that polishing is just an "oh by the way" feature.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> No. Just going to keep pushing our cabinet grade program into orbit. Pun intended. There have been tons of applications in the past when we wished we had a high level polishing rig.
> 
> Whats cool about the 125 is that polishing is just an "oh by the way" feature.


Great to hear that.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Dean and Scott thanks for the reviews 
I got mine last week ct 26 and ro 90'
I haven't had a chance to use it . Doing a cabinet job in October . Work is going great thinking about getting the 125 also . 
Depending if I have to re build my Titan .


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> Dean and Scott thanks for the reviews
> I got mine last week ct 26 and ro 90'
> I haven't had a chance to use it . Doing a cabinet job in October . Work is going great thinking about getting the 125 also .
> Depending if I have to re build my Titan .


Terry

Be sure to get the delta (triangle) attachment for the 90. Changes it into a detail sander. Sweet attachment.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Dean, and I guess Scott. If you had to get _just one sander_, what would it be?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Dean, and I guess Scott. If you had to get _just one sander_, what would it be?


If I wanted just one to do finish sanding, it might be the ETS125. If I wanted one that could do rough sanding too, RO125. If I wanted one that could do all of the above, and convert to a detail sander, RO90. Depends on the immediate need. For a straight up replacement to your current orbitals, ETS125 is very hard to beat.

Here's a link: http://www.festoolusa.com/products/orbital-sanders/ets-125-eq-random-orbital-sander-571817.html


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Scott. I've decided on the CT33 for the HEPA capabilities, but have been going back and forth on what sander to start out with. I will be adding more, but want to pick a good general purpose sander to start.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Thanks Scott. I've decided on the CT33 for the HEPA capabilities, but have been going back and forth on what sander to start out with. I will be adding more, but want to pick a good general purpose sander to start.


I would rethink that. The 33 is gigantic, and heavy when full. The new 26, mini and midi are all redesigned and I believe all equally hepa. I am working with all 3 daily. If you would like to see or hear anything on these sanders and exctractors, just let me know. 

From what you are describing, the RO125 might be the all around ticket for you. It covers alot of range, from material removal to final finish sand.

Edit: The CT33 is now the CT36, even a little bit bigger.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> The new 26, mini and midi are all redesigned and I believe all equally hepa.


Just went to the Festool site and your correct. Its been a while since I did my own research, and at that time it looked to me that the CT33 (now discontinued) was the only HEPA vac made. Just looked at the 26, and it looks more my size. :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Just went to the Festool site and your correct. Its been a while since I did my own research, and at that time it looked to me that the CT33 (now discontinued) was the only HEPA vac made. Just looked at the 26, and it looks more my size. :thumbsup:


It is a nice size. I am finding that with a couple of sanders in systainers stacked and locked on top of the extractor, the whole stack takes up a very small footprint in the truck and on the job. The whole systainer concept is very intuitive and encourages efficient packing and organization, which translates to on the job efficiency. Good stuff.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Amazon has a CT26 & RO125 package for $920.00, sound about right?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Amazon has a CT26 & RO125 package for $920.00, sound about right?


Their pricing is set so you should be paying the same no matter where you purchase, so the only potential advantage of purchasing through Amazon is the possibility of faster shipping. On the Festool site, I think that package would be $975. The downside to Amazon purchasing, is that it might be cumbersome if you need to use the 3 year warranty on the tools. They are the same tools though, if you buy through Amazon. Its not like the watered down big box tool debacles we hear about.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Also having an Amazon Prime membership means free shipping on a lot of items. You also get access to their streaming library. Similar to netflix, but doesn't have the same selection.


----------



## StevenH (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't bother looking up the cheapest price. Because it is all a fixed price.
They rarely give discounts. The only time its the cheapest price is re conditional tool which is every 1-2 years.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Even coupons and sales from the local woodcraft store always exclude Festool stuff in the small print.


----------



## StevenH (Sep 7, 2009)

DeanV said:


> Even coupons and sales from the local woodcraft store always exclude Festool stuff in the small print.


Only Rockler give you 10% discount if you buy in package.


----------



## crazyson2001 (Jan 3, 2010)

Ah....Festool. Good stuff and thanks for the review.

Love the Festool, just always feel a little taken advantage of when it comes to the price. No doubt it commands a premium price, I just wish it wasn't so much of a premium. That way I could buy some more


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Just found this thread... I must not have been around when it was propagating. Thanks Dean. 

We have the CTL 26 E AC which is basically the CT 26 and the RO 90 DX. Here is a pic for size reference for others looking. Also have a Mirka CEROS sander which is 5" orbital and it too locks in like Festool Systainers. We put some brief stuff up on the site for both.



And here with a SYS 5 TL systainer on top. I like to call workspace at the perfect height for checking email.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Do want. Grrr.. Van is about to go so its time to replace it, and I have been saving all meh pennies for a dedicated roof/pressure cleaning set up. 

Festool goodies I want are at least 6 months away now.  Of course it isn't just sanders and a vac that I have had my eye on. That plunge circular and the jig saw are sick as well.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Do want. Grrr.. Van is about to go so its time to replace it, and I have been saving all meh pennies for a dedicated roof/pressure cleaning set up.
> 
> Festool goodies I want are at least 6 months away now.  Of course it isn't just sanders and a vac that I have had my eye on. That plunge circular and the jig saw are sick as well.


_The right angle drill is bomber too_


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Do want. Grrr.. Van is about to go so its time to replace it, and I have been saving all meh pennies for a dedicated roof/pressure cleaning set up.
> 
> Festool goodies I want are at least 6 months away now.  Of course it isn't just sanders and a vac that I have had my eye on. That plunge circular and the jig saw are sick as well.


I require the Kapex KS 120 EB with all accessories. Stuff is addicting.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

This is making me sad. I went to tools plus last Saturday and it took all self control to leave the credit card in my wallet.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> This is making me sad. I went to tools plus last Saturday and it took all self control to leave the credit card in my wallet.


That way lies madness Tommy. Then you need a bigger shop, so you start building. And what a great excuse to buy a new compressor, nailers, saws, etc. And then you dont want to leave the shop, unless you can take a few tools with you. So you work more, and you have to in order to pay for it all. And the more you work, the more you think of more tools that would make the work easier. So you buy more tools. Its a vicious cycle.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Man, Dean am I daft. (general comment) 

I just went through this process and now....after I purchased, I see your thread and review. 

...good thing I agree with everything you mention. :thumbsup:


----------

